# Deep Packet Inspection?



## Maxiu (Oct 19, 2017)

When I tried to cutting from truckers and checking the result of work here: http://ipleak.com/full-report/, I sow wired thing





> *Network link: generic tunnel or VPN:*


https://www.wykop.pl/cdn/c3201142/comment_NfJPCB9Kk4eil34EsTnwhUdOYIgeELlW.jpg
But I do NOT use ANY generic tunnel or VPN!

At this moment every tools for anonimity connection is disabled. No tor no proxy no VPN nothing(Eaven ads-on). I do not remember if this was before there in the past. 
My connection to the internet is 4G LTE Via SmartPhone.
On the mobile phone (Lenovo K5... ) is the same thing, 
https://www.wykop.pl/cdn/c3201142/comment_b0k9pBojTmeSvIRe8SCgcF4ii4ydJ3sg.jpg

My question is: There is a any tools or any way for investigate what "generic tunnel or VPN" exactly is? 

Any help?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 19, 2017)

Lots of providers use PPTP, PPPoA or PPPoE to connect over xDSL or cable. Those are, in essence, tunnels. You typically don't realize this because it's usually the modem that sets this up automatically.


----------



## aragats (Oct 22, 2017)

Government? Come on! One of them is Google:
	
	



```
NetRange:       136.32.0.0 - 136.63.255.255
CIDR:           136.32.0.0/11
NetName:        GOOGLE-FIBER
NetHandle:      NET-136-32-0-0-1
Parent:         NET136 (NET-136-0-0-0-0)
NetType:        Direct Allocation
OriginAS:    
Organization:   Google Fiber Inc. (GF)
RegDate:        2015-10-06
Updated:        2015-10-06
Ref:            https://whois.arin.net/rest/net/NET-136-32-0-0-1
```
The second one 46.4.49.201 is somebody on ISP  "Hetzner Online AG".


----------



## rigoletto@ (Oct 22, 2017)

IIRC "Hetzner Online AG" is a German web hosting provider.


----------



## Maxiu (Oct 28, 2017)

Government? Come on! One of them is Google:

Sorry, trolls. I just asking and do not check myself. .


----------

